# How to Acclimate Shipped Bettas?



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

So, I've just ordered my first fish from aquabid.com...does anyone have any good tips for acclimating shipped fish? I know they will be extra stressed from being stuck in a box for x number of days, and was wondering if you guys take any extra precautions? I've only ever bought pet store fish!


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Basically, just take a lot longer to do it. And be careful about light. When you open them, do it in a dimly lit area and slowly introduce them to light. Float him in his tank for the temp to equalize, then add a little bit of tank water. And I'm talking a little bit. Their water is way different than yours. I took a full day to acclimate, switching out a little water at a time.

Good luck with them!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok, thanks for your reply! I'm really excited! <3


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

I only got one from aquabid and i was sooo excited. I know how you feel! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

This is good to know! I just bought my first betta off AB too  super excited... I begged my BF to buy him for me... but sadly I had to buy him myself! Here's the breeder pic!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Arianthy said:


> This is good to know! I just bought my first betta off AB too  super excited... I begged my BF to buy him for me... but sadly I had to buy him myself! Here's the breeder pic!


What a BEAUTY!!! Did you get him from Roy or Michelle? TERRIFIC sellers, IMO!!!! MOST of my bettas have come from them. :-D


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, I actually got him from Michelle! Im hoping things will work out, and I'll get more fish from her! Some of the females that she has up are beautiful! and i'm looking to add 2 or more females to my sorority!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats on dealing with an awesome seller - at least in my opinion!!!  

ALL the the fish I have gotten from them have acclimated well and without any problems. The only one I can say that I have had any trouble with is one that just HATED being in a 5 gal. tank. Too overwhelming I suppose and he started biting his tail. And he is STILL at it even after getting downsized to a 3 gal. - Grrrrr....... Would it be bad form to beat up a betta? LOL!!!! 

But - that certainly isn't their fault!!!


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

That's good to know. She responded to my emails pretty quickly, and that a good very good sign to me. Im pretty sure that i wont have any problems : )

Right now Im cycling a 20G so that i can move my sorority out of my 10G. I'm going to split the 10 Gallon and put him and Erie into it. Now i have to come up with a names for him.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is my most recent addition from Michelle. Wonder if he is a sibling to your guy? Actually, he doesn't look like this anymore - his body is 100% sky blue now except for his face, which is white. Not flesh color, but actually WHITE! I have never had a betta with a white face before!

Wonder if he is a marbling gene kind of guy? Hmmmm.............


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Gorgeous! I'll post pics when I get my gals and guys! ^_^


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

nowzem said:


> Gorgeous! I'll post pics when I get my gals and guys! ^_^


THANKS!!! 

Looking forward to seeing your pics! :-D


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Aw, I have looked at and drooled over all of the fish you guys got on here!
As far as acclimating, every fish is going to be a little different. I have had a couple that went smooth and one that was a train wreck. So surprised he is still alive. First intorduce them to the light slow then float his bag for 15-30 minutes to get the water the same temp. Take your time for the rest. Everyone is different, but I use at LEAST 8 hours. I add 1/2 tsp of new water to their bag water ever 15 minutes. If they seem to be doing well with is, i will do a whole teaspoon. If you start to see him clamp up his fins a little then back off for a bit. Also, test the pH of your water and if you can the bag water. The bigger pH different, the longer you should take. I used IAL on my last shipped bettas and I think that helped too. Also, if you have a filter in your tank, make sure it is way baffled or even off if you feel like your little guys is looking a bit weak. Good luch, post more pictures soon!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually.... if I remember correctly, your betta is from the US, right? I think you can speed up the process a little more then i suggested above. If he is a Thai fish, then really take your time since our water quality is soooo different. But if he is from the ol' US of A, then I bet it goes quickly


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

tokala said:


> Actually.... if I remember correctly, your betta is from the US, right? I think you can speed up the process a little more then i suggested above. If he is a Thai fish, then really take your time since our water quality is soooo different. But if he is from the ol' US of A, then I bet it goes quickly


Yes - these fish are breed in the U.S. And lucky for me the seller I usually get my bettas from have the same PH as I do!!! :-D


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Yup, mine are from the US! The shipping for the Thai fish is scaryyyyy!  Thanks for all the info!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

nowzem said:


> Yup, mine are from the US! The shipping for the Thai fish is scaryyyyy!  Thanks for all the info!


Awesome! Sooooo excited for you. I really considered getting that guy, I LOVE his metallic tail :-D. Sorry for all the spelling errors on my last post, coffee has not kicked in yet I guess. :lol: Good luck and please keep us all posted!


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> Here is my most recent addition from Michelle. Wonder if he is a sibling to your guy? Actually, he doesn't look like this anymore - his body is 100% sky blue now except for his face, which is white. Not flesh color, but actually WHITE! I have never had a betta with a white face before!
> 
> Wonder if he is a marbling gene kind of guy? Hmmmm.............


He's one good looking guy ^__~ I wounldnt at all be surprised if they were siblings!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't wait for the end of this week because by then all my new bettas should be arriving! YAY!


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

D: Michelle cant find the fish I bit on Y__Y and that makes me really sad... sigh... now i can either pick out a new one or get my money back...


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh WOW! I'd be mad  I am really attached to all the ones I bid on! I've gotten two of my bettas (out of the 7 I ordered, and I found out today that cichlidgarage is sending me a free fish as a surprise! So make that 8 hahaha I'm hopeless!) And I posted pics here! I highly recommend Hopdiggity. She was timely, honest, had great communication, was willing to work with me, AND the fish are happy, healthy, and GORGEOUS! They are already eating and swimming around like nothing ever happened! <3. They fin-chewed just a little, but that's to be expected, I suppose!


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

Im totally bummed out.... I fell in love with that fish at first sight... i even begged my boyfriend to buy him for me and ended up getting him my self T__T the one she's offering me is pretty.... but its kinda not the same at first sight feeling.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

what bummer  I am so very sorry, he was stunning! when my giant arrived DOA the breeder made me the same to offers. I decided to get the money back and will use it when i get that same love at first sight feeling again.


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

This is the boy that she's offering to me, along with a free male or female... I cant seem to make up my mind. He's a very pretty boy as well and i love his color, he's not as stunning as the other one...


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Arianthy said:


> D: Michelle cant find the fish I bit on Y__Y and that makes me really sad... sigh... now i can either pick out a new one or get my money back...


WOW - that is REALLY unusual!!! Sorry for your trouble!!! :-(


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW - the offered fish is a REAL beauty, IMO!!!


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah i was leaning more toward going for him, and i've already sent her the email telling her i'll take him : ( but there will always be a little place for the one that got away.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

You will love this guy also, I'm thinking.  

Are you taking her up on a free second fish? I know I sure would!!! If so, male or female?

AND - I'd be willing to bet money that this one IS a sibling to mine!!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for starting this thread, nowzem. I am also getting my first ever fish from AB... a little female who is just ridiculously cute! (see pic ) But, you all are scaring me about the shipping from Thai thing... Mine is coming from Thailand... I hope she will be ok :/


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I dont have room for two more males... unless i go out and buy a divider and part my 10g 3 ways... But im upgrading my sorority tank to a 20G and have plenty of room for more females. I just added two more  Petsmart are selling there females bettas at 50 cent each... I found a really pretty white one w/ blue speckling with a red flare in its tail and there was a runt one that I've been seeing for the past two weeks, I wanted to give her a chance... she's seems kind of deformed or dwarfed, I'm keeping a very close eye on her, my other females dont really look to her as another betta. I have a 1 gallon bowl on stand by just in case.



smellsfishie said:


> Thank you for starting this thread, nowzem. I am also getting my first ever fish from AB... a little female who is just ridiculously cute! (see pic ) But, you all are scaring me about the shipping from Thai thing... Mine is coming from Thailand... I hope she will be ok :/


 Very Cute!


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> AND - I'd be willing to bet money that this one IS a sibling to mine!!!


Lol, when i was him I thought of your betta! :lol:


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

OMG She is SO adorable smellsfishie!!! I'm totally jealous!  

Arianthy...try making your own dividers using these instructions!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

nowzem said:


> OMG She is SO adorable smellsfishie!!! I'm totally jealous!
> 
> Arianthy...try making your own dividers using these instructions!



 thanks, I think so too! Still nervous about this whole Thai acclimation thing... 
Those are cool dividers BTW, I may try that...  I want to try making some out of hard acrylic too or glass.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I made one of the dividers yesterday and I was quite pleased with myself  Also, don't be nervous! I just think you have to take it slow acclimating them, and they'll be fine. Bettas are a hardy species and seem to be able to take what we throw at them


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

They are pretty hardy. Another member who bought from the same seller as me commented in another thread that she doesn't think his bettas handle stress well. So that made me a little more nervous.  but I hope you are right and will expect things to run smoothly.


----------

